# Man Fired For WHO He Married.



## celtic_crippler (Jul 24, 2009)

WHO you marry can cost you your job!?!?!? WTF? 



> Scott, who married Anabela in October, was fired at an emergency meeting Tuesday after the mayor and council members learned the nature of her employment. Scott, the town manager for 15 months, was unanimously voted out, terminated with six months pay.


 
Story: http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/07/24/earlyshow/main5185751.shtml


----------



## Big Don (Jul 24, 2009)

He married a prostitute. He is in a very public job and what he does and what his wife does reflects on the town.


----------



## blackxpress (Jul 24, 2009)

Big Don said:


> He married a prostitute. He is in a very public job and what he does and what his wife does reflects on the town.



She's a porn actress.  Technically speaking, you could say she's a prostitute but the one difference is that prostitution's illegal.  There's no law against being a porn actress.

And please explain to me why his wife's occupation reflects on the town.  He's a politician, not a priest.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 24, 2009)

In some cases -- absolutely you can be fired for who you marry.

For example, anyone with a security clearance has to have their prospective spouse checked out, before they marry.  Depending on what comes up, they may be advised that if they marry, they lose their clearance.  No clearance may well equal no job...

Or if I were to have married into a mob family... My bosses may just have had a problem with that, y'know.

In this case... he probably served at the pleasure of the town counsel/mayor.  He displeasured them, he's gone.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 24, 2009)

blackxpress said:


> She's a porn actress.  Technically speaking, you could say she's a prostitute but the one difference is that prostitution's illegal.  There's no law against being a porn actress.
> 
> And please explain to me why his wife's occupation reflects on the town.  He's a politician, not a priest.


EXACTLY! He's a POLITICIAN, you're old enough to know that 90% of politicians are unrepentant whores, marrying someone who gets paid to have sex is just pushing the envelope a little...
Yeah, he makes the other whores (politicians) look bad


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 24, 2009)

blackxpress said:


> She's a porn actress. Technically speaking, you could say she's a prostitute but the one difference is that prostitution's illegal. There's no law against being a porn actress.
> 
> And please explain to me why his wife's occupation reflects on the town. He's a politician, not a priest.


 
Exactly. 

More infringement into someone's life where it doesn't belong.

Put it in context:
He's not privy to top secret documents that could jeopardize national security and married to someone who routinely gives donations to Hezbollah. He's a (was) a town manager. 

Some occupations "WHO" you marry can matter, but I don't think it does in this case. In this case, I see it as some self-righteous nazi's forcing their morality on a man because of his spouse's occupation. 

Show me how being married to her endangers anyone? 

The town's reputation? I don't think it's enough. They didn't even know until someone pointed it out to them. And just how did they know? Must've been watching some porn! LOL 



Big Don said:


> EXACTLY! He's a POLITICIAN, you're old enough to know that 90% of politicians are unrepentant whores, marrying someone who gets paid to have sex is just pushing the envelope a little...
> Yeah, he makes the other whores (politicians) look bad


 
Yeah...I guess if he didn't marry her and just kept her "under the table" it would've been more acceptable, right? LOL


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 24, 2009)

Hes not a politician, hes a manager employed by the city. 

Regardless, he should have the right to marry or even associate with whoever he likes. Ive worked with more then a few people whos personal lifestyles I disagreed with, and as long as it didnt affect their work, who cares?

Id like to see his employment contract. I would be surprised if a law suit didnt come out of this one.


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 24, 2009)

Isn't marital status a protected class in the state of Florida?  Granted, he wasn't fired because he was married but because of who he married but I expect a lawsuit will be forthcoming.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 24, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Hes not a politician, hes a manager employed by the city.
> 
> Regardless, he should have the right to marry or even associate with whoever he likes. Ive worked with more then a few people whos personal lifestyles I disagreed with, and as long as it didnt affect their work, who cares?
> 
> Id like to see his employment contract. I would be surprised if a law suit didnt come out of this one.


 
Who cares? 

Primarily those that prefer to force everyone to think the same way they do. And if you don't, you're evil and must be destroyed! :snipe2:SINNER!


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 24, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Primarily those that prefer to force everyone to think the same way they do. And if you don't, you're evil and must be destroyed! :snipe2:SINNER!


 
If I had to guess, it's probably primarily those who would rather not see the normalization of the pr0n industry, so as to prevent their daughters from seeing it as a respectable occupational track.  Parents are funny like that.  

I prefer Ted Danson's Becker character's take on it:  "I think when you take the guilt and shame out of sex, it cheapens the act."  :rofl:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 24, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> If I had to guess, it's probably primarily those who would rather not see the normalization of the pr0n industry, so as to prevent their daughters from seeing it as a respectable occupational track. Parents are funny like that.
> 
> I prefer Ted Danson's Becker character's take on it: "I think when you take the guilt and shame out of sex, it cheapens the act." :rofl:


 
I see your point, but I don't necessarily think people look to the town manager as a role model. 

And why wouldn't it be a respectable occupation? Perhaps that's another thread...


----------



## JDenver (Jul 24, 2009)

It may not matter to some of US, but the issue is that it does matter to other people.

I'm a teacher.  What I do reflects on my school.  They could absolutely fire me if I hung around with a biker gang or married a pornstar or got arrested for theft. It's because I represent the school.  I chose the job and the responsibilities.

An 'infringement' on his life?  Hardly.  More like people need to see that not everyone sees things the way they do.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 24, 2009)

Town sounds very small, very white, very old and reasonably well off. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Myers_Beach,_Florida

And dare I throw some gasoline into the mix??? Probably very Christian.

Regardless, no one has the right to terminate an employee based on the occupation of one spouse. 

If I worked in the military on very classified stuff and I married someone who was from another country and was at one time employed by that countrys National security force, I would expect to be transferred, not fired. In fact it would be my duty to request the transfer.


----------



## JDenver (Jul 24, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Regardless, no one has the right to terminate an employee based on the occupation of one spouse.



They absolutely do if you take a job that you know carries with it the burden of representing your employer; business, school, municipality.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 24, 2009)

When you are employed by the gov't (local, state, federal) in any capacity, many of them have a "Code of Conduct" that covers things like this situation. It spells out exactly what behavior is expected and what behavior is not allowed.  I would also be willing to bet that he was considered an "at will" employee and can be let go for any reason.


When you go into public service you make certain sacrifices that you don't have to as a regular citizen whether you agree with it or not.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Regardless, no one has the right to terminate an employee based on the occupation of one spouse.



I don't think that's true, though it sounds like a good idea in most cases. Security clearances come to mind, but also, for example, religious colleges with codes of conduct that ban all sorts of things. I can imagine that if this marriage took place and he worked in a small, conservative town then whatever business he worked at could view him as a liability, since their customers are free to act as they wish. If he worked for Joe's Koran Printers Inc. and people stopped ordering from Joe's because of it, what could Joe do? For a small business it could be a matter of survival, even if it's distasteful.

Still, after Carville-Matalin, you'd think we could get beyond this...and I don't like the idea of the _govt_. firing someone for marrying someone who is legally employed.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 24, 2009)

JDenver said:


> It may not matter to some of US, but the issue is that it does matter to other people.
> 
> I'm a teacher. What I do reflects on my school. They could absolutely fire me if I hung around with a biker gang or married a pornstar or got arrested for theft. It's because I represent the school. I chose the job and the responsibilities.
> 
> An 'infringement' on his life? Hardly. More like people need to see that not everyone sees things the way they do.


 


punisher73 said:


> When you are employed by the gov't (local, state, federal) in any capacity, many of them have a "Code of Conduct" that covers things like this situation. It spells out exactly what behavior is expected and what behavior is not allowed. I would also be willing to bet that he was considered an "at will" employee and can be let go for any reason.
> 
> 
> When you go into public service you make certain sacrifices that you don't have to as a regular citizen whether you agree with it or not.


 


arnisador said:


> I don't think that's true, though it sounds like a good idea in most cases. Security clearances come to mind, but also, for example, religious colleges with codes of conduct that ban all sorts of things. I can imagine that if this marriage took place and he worked in a small, conservative town then whatever business he worked at could view him as a liability, since their customers are free to act as they wish. If he worked for Joe's Koran Printers Inc. and people stopped ordering from Joe's because of it, what could Joe do? For a small business it could be a matter of survival, even if it's distasteful.
> 
> Still, after Carville-Matalin, you'd think we could get beyond this...and I don't like the idea of the _govt_. firing someone for marrying someone who is legally employed.


 
Good points. You guys got me there...I hadn't considered there may have been a "code of conduct" violation. 

If he signed something to that effect, then he knew what the consequences might be by marrying a porn star. 

I gave some effort to trying to locate the actual code of conduct for Fort Myers employees but couldn't find anything specific. I did find some tid-bits here and there that would lead me to believe that if he indeed signed a code of conduct agreement it would more than likely hold up that he violated it by marrying a porn-star. 

I personally don't agree that it's a big deal, but if he signed a code of conduct agreement then he knew there could be negative repercussions from his marriage and therfore accepted that risk.


----------



## crushing (Jul 24, 2009)

What?  Sorry, I was googling "Jazella Moore".  Well, at least it wasn't as dirty as googling "NJ Mayors".


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Jul 24, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> The town's reputation? I don't think it's enough. They didn't even know until someone pointed it out to them. And just how did they know? Must've been watching some porn! LOL


 
Well, according to the article, the person who originally let the cat out of the bag was an adult film magazine editor, so was kind of part of his job.

Regarding the whole firing thing, Florida is an at-will employment state, which means that, barring discrimination or cases of employment contracts, both the employer and employee can terminate employment for whatever reason. I do not believe (and I'll have to double-check this) that there are any further restrictions on government employment other than free speech, which this doesn't qualify as.

That being said, I do agree that firing him is just a BS excuse for pushing an agenda.  He's not the mayor, he's a town manager; his wife being a porn star doesn't tarnish the city's reputation, nor is there really any risk to his job involved.  In short, he got fired for not keeping her under the table, which is apparently where the council believes porn stars belong.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 24, 2009)

My thought was ... they fired him because his wife is a porn star... okay well... who are they trying to protect? The kids? I always thought the idea was that kids don't get to see porn films anyway until they're 18 (legally any how) and if they are seeing them YOUNGER than that then the fault lies with the parents for not keeping a better eye on the kids to ensure that they don't see this lady at the Walmart and say "Hey! I know her... even with her clothes on!" 
With literally thousands of porn actresses out there and practically 60% of them blonde, big busted... good luck in making a straight away ID of the woman you see in the produce aisle of the supermarket. You'd only recognize her if you've already SEEN her... even in an ad. 

Whose fault is it... probably the guy who dug around and said "Oh boys! Lookie what I got here!"


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 24, 2009)

JDenver said:


> They absolutely do if you take a job that you know carries with it the burden of representing your employer; business, school, municipality.


 

And I agree with you, if there is a contract signed on a code of conduct, but it can never legally include someone who is not an employee, (The wife). 

How is it laid out? It would have to be very vague. There is probably a quote saying the employee agrees not to embarrass the city through his actions or associations, period.
How do you do that? How do you embarrass an entity? Its the elected City officials trying to do damage control to put them in a good position for a future election. 

This woman is in a legal occupation!! Just because the City Council feels uncomfortable about that, so what? Because they have hurt or uncomfortable feelings about what her profession is so what? She is not their employee!!

Im sure a PETA member would find it offensive if a butcher was married to a staff member, too bad, so sad, grow up and get over it. 

The employee did nothing wrong.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't you all love the internet???!!! We're all experts with strong opinions on an issue that doesn't affect us, in a town likely none of us have been to, with probably 25% of the facts!!:soapbox:

Ahhh being bored on a Friday night...


----------



## Carol (Jul 25, 2009)

Neither federal labr law nor Florida labor law recognize a spouse's choice of employment as a protected characteristic.

The fellow received 6 months pay as a severance...which is generous.  I've seen employees end up with less after winning a wrongful termination lawsuit, and he's getting a whole lot more than folks typically get when they are laid off.

The wife makes her living by getting attention...and she's getting plenty more of it now  

Bizarre as it is, its a legal termination.  Cold comfort to the couple, but they are a lot better off than most folks that lose their job with less forseen circumstances. 

This is a tough time for anyone to be out of work; I do feel for them and hope something works out for them soon.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 25, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Neither federal labr law nor Florida labor law recognize a spouse's choice of employment as a protected characteristic.
> 
> The fellow received 6 months pay as a severance...which is generous. I've seen employees end up with less after winning a wrongful termination lawsuit, and he's getting a whole lot more than folks typically get when they are laid off.
> 
> ...


 

Complete change of subject, sorry OP.

Im sure the wife will have little difficulty earning some extra cash to help them out, take an extra shift or two.(note the vowel is an I folks, so get your mind outta the gutter..

Seriously though, how can you be married to someone in that profession? I know it acting, I know its only the sex act, but mancome on

Can you imagine the dinner table conversation after work?

How was work today Hun?

A the usual, you know, a little bit of anal work this morning, but then we got onto some standard S&M stuff, it was OK. Oh and then Bob, you remember Bob? That little prick of a director? He insisted on me blowing four guys for a scene he missed and had to be done today!! I swear hes an idiot!! Oh thanks Sweetie but just a half portion tonight, Im just not that hungry.

How can you be intimate with someone who does it as a profession?


----------



## elder999 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Seriously though, how can you be married to someone in that profession? I know it acting, I know its only the sex act, but mancome on
> 
> How can you be intimate with someone who does it as a profession?


 


> I can pretty much say I'm in love with her. I've never met anyone like her. She's an amazing person. Very strong-willed, outgoing person and her attitude is amazing. She's very articulate, smart and cunning.
> 
> *"Her business savvy is amazing. For a girl to go through the career she's done, and to be where she is in life and how much money she's made*, and to become the icon she's become, you have to be intelligent to do that." -*Tito Ortiz, on the career of girlfriend and mother of his twins, porn-star Jenna Jameson.*




I dunno, man, I'm with you, but it's apparently okay with some people.....


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL Tito Ortiz just claimed that a porn star is successful due to *brains*.


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 25, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> LOL Tito Ortiz just claimed that a porn star is successful due to *brains*.


 
Ya got it, ya sell it, ya still got it.  Not a bad business model.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 25, 2009)

It could be seen as a win-win. Man gets a 6 month vacation, wife gets publicity in a saturated industry, and the town gets Bible Belt cred.

I'm sure there was a ton of drama leading up to the marriage, and that it was discussed prior to the termination of the Town Manager, with the conservative point of view in mind.

I don't think it's right. I think we should all be able to marry whomever we choose, but I do see the point that some professions, image can be everything.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 27, 2009)

Big Don said:


> EXACTLY! He's a POLITICIAN, you're old enough to know that 90% of politicians are unrepentant whores, marrying someone who gets paid to have sex is just pushing the envelope a little...
> Yeah, he makes the other whores (politicians) look bad



Actually, it sounds a little like he makes the other politicians look dishonest by comparison...


----------



## Nomad (Jul 27, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> The fellow received 6 months pay as a severance...which is generous.  I've seen employees end up with less after winning a wrongful termination lawsuit, and he's getting a whole lot more than folks typically get when they are laid off.
> 
> The wife makes her living by getting attention...and she's getting plenty more of it now



Yep, I suspect that any monetary loss this couple experiences as a result of his termination will be more than made up from through her additional publicity.  Gotta love it.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 27, 2009)

Nomad said:


> Actually, it sounds a little like he makes the other politicians look dishonest by comparison...


Which also won't win him friends.


----------

